# Fruit Loops????



## nelsonjacob (Mar 24, 2010)

i recently heard that putting crushed up fruit loops over your bud when you smoke makes it taste hella good, i am wondering if i could crush up some friut loops and add it to my soil, maybe the plant will retain the flavor???

could this be possably harmful to the plants?


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 24, 2010)

nelsonjacob said:


> i recently heard that putting crushed up fruit loops over your bud when you smoke makes it taste hella good, i am wondering if i could crush up some friut loops and add it to my soil, maybe the plant will retain the flavor???
> 
> could this be possably harmful to the plants?


Let us know how that works out for you. 

Wet


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 24, 2010)

lol idk man.
like he said above....good luck.
id never smoke fruit loops so id never think about putting them in my soil


----------



## nelsonjacob (Mar 24, 2010)

yea idk about smoking it either i just heard it, but i think imma try it in one of my plants i will let you know in about 2 mos. lol


----------



## prllystoned (Mar 24, 2010)

then find a toucan....name him sam


----------



## nelsonjacob (Mar 24, 2010)

lol, also has anyone seen the flavored drops they sell to put on your buds? i was wondering if maybe mixing this in water would give it some flavor, either by watering the plant with this mix or setting it in a cup of water and putting it in the room with the plants


----------



## Â«.kingcronic.Â» (Mar 25, 2010)

nelsonjacob said:


> lol, also has anyone seen the flavored drops they sell to put on your buds? i was wondering if maybe mixing this in water would give it some flavor, either by watering the plant with this mix or setting it in a cup of water and putting it in the room with the plants


lol, I tried those drops once...never again. It's one of those things that smells like it will taste good, but ends up tasting like medicine.


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 25, 2010)

nelsonjacob said:


> i recently heard that putting crushed up fruit loops over your bud when you smoke makes it taste hella good, i am wondering if i could crush up some friut loops and add it to my soil, maybe the plant will retain the flavor???
> 
> could this be possably harmful to the plants?


this will never work and may make your plant sick
you have to options
you can buy all types of friuty strains
or you can cure your weed with flavor by putting a drop of extract on the side of the curing glass on on a cotton ball that will be placed in the curing jar over time this will fuse in flavor and aroma into your bud
try mint or cloves


----------



## nelsonjacob (Mar 26, 2010)

ok thank you, now i know not to put anything on my plant or in the water/soil.


----------



## madcatter (Mar 26, 2010)

I am pretty god smacked right now but this is got to be some kinda early April fools joke....Fucking froot loops?


----------



## Miss MeanWeed (Mar 26, 2010)

I heard sprinkling opium dust over buds increases potency a lot.


----------



## olishell (Mar 26, 2010)

If you're serious,you shouldn't even be walking around.Hell yes,do it.


----------



## nelsonjacob (Mar 26, 2010)

idk about all that and i was just asking i see from all the posts its a bad idea, so thanks for all the imput


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Mar 28, 2010)

nelsonjacob said:


> i recently heard that putting crushed up fruit loops over your bud when you smoke makes it taste hella good, i am wondering if i could crush up some friut loops and add it to my soil, maybe the plant will retain the flavor???
> 
> could this be possably harmful to the plants?


 
but how does someone talking about smoking crumbled up cereal get into the "Advanced marijuana Cultivation" section? at first i thought maybe someone tried to feed a mixture of this to plants. now if you want to add it to your soil the only thing the plant will retain is bugs, most likely some ants and roaches too, enjoy =)


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Mar 28, 2010)

miss mean weed, nice goebbels quote, in lay terms "say a lie long enough and it becomes the truth" - Lenin


----------



## BakedinBC (Mar 28, 2010)

wow.... so first off, i would PROBABLY suggest you DONT smoke fruit loops, or lucky charms, or any cereal for that matter.
secondly: no, dont feed your plant your breakfast, it wont like that. 
not tryin to be rude but are you serious about the fruit loop thing? i dont think most retards woudl even smoke that...


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Mar 28, 2010)

i am a retarded who just so happened to have smoked anything in my life, and smoking my breakfast never came to mind =D, besides you know its a forum myth or else supermarkets wouldnt be able to keep enough fruity pebbles in stock.....junkies!


----------



## rzza (Apr 1, 2010)

IMO go with apple jacks, apples and cinnamon mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 1, 2010)

rzza said:


> IMO go with apple jacks, apples and cinnamon mmmmmmmmm


EEEEEHHHHHHH .....SO SO.

I'm going with Captain Crunch! 

Wet


----------



## plaguedog (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm just not sold burnt cereal over a fresh bowl of dank is the answer....


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Apr 2, 2010)

Order some power kush seeds from dinafem. I have some goin right now and they smell just like fucking fruit loops!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2010)

I water my plants with beer and when I smoke it I get drunk


----------



## WillMunny (Apr 2, 2010)

"Advanced Techniques"? LMFAO


----------



## Weedoozie (Apr 2, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> I water my plants with beer and when I smoke it I get drunk


HA!

have people really tried this?!


----------



## madcatter (Apr 18, 2010)

Some days ya got to wonder where the lifeguards for the shallow end of the gene pool were at certain times.....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 18, 2010)

I was being facitious, cant speak for the rest of the geniuses on here ...yourself included for even responding to this thread. How did I not unsubscribe to this

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/271527-lets-run-some-tga-strains.html


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 18, 2010)

nelsonjacob said:


> i recently heard that putting crushed up fruit loops over your bud when you smoke makes it taste hella good, i am wondering if i could crush up some friut loops and add it to my soil, maybe the plant will retain the flavor???
> 
> could this be possably harmful to the plants?


April Fools or what?


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 24, 2010)

nelsonjacob said:


> i recently heard that putting crushed up fruit loops over your bud when you smoke makes it taste hella good, i am wondering if i could crush up some friut loops and add it to my soil, maybe the plant will retain the flavor???
> 
> could this be possably harmful to the plants?


When u feed ur bud lots of organic nutrients composed of feces does the bud taste like feces. Ur plant wont just eat whatever u feed it and start to taste/smell like that product.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Apr 24, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> HA!
> 
> have people really tried this?!



You'd have to be the most ignorant fuck on the planet to even think about it, let alone actually following through with it.
the fuck is wrong with today's younger generations..  scary to think that you guys could one day be president..


----------



## Allister (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh wow... just got turned on to this thread and I have to say thanks!! I haven't had a laugh like that in a long time!


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 16, 2011)

Allister said:


> Oh wow... just got turned on to this thread and I have to say thanks!! I haven't had a laugh like that in a long time!


 Way too bump in the name of comedy.


----------



## BigAlaska (Feb 12, 2011)

nelsonjacob said:


> yea idk about smoking it either i just heard it, but i think imma try it in one of my plants i will let you know in about 2 mos. lol


Do you drink your piss after a glass of OJ? Do you revel in your own shit after a great steak? You're an idiot man, stop making all pot smokers look like pot heads. 

p.s. The most obvious stupid people usually aren't the most stupid; they are the laziest. i.e. look for an answer before you ask such an uneducated question


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2011)

madcatter said:


> I am pretty god smacked right now but this is got to be some kinda early April fools joke....Fucking froot loops?


this is probably the 3rd retarded thread ive read today, have we suddenly started breeding morons?


----------



## Total Head (Feb 12, 2011)

morrisgreenberg said:


> but *how does someone talking about smoking crumbled up cereal get into the "Advanced marijuana Cultivation*" section? at first i thought maybe someone tried to feed a mixture of this to plants. now if you want to add it to your soil the only thing the plant will retain is bugs, most likely some ants and roaches too, enjoy =)


the only reason i even read through this mess is to ask that very question, but you did it for me. i mean i see plenty of stupid threads in this section, but this one really got to me for some reason.


----------



## Carl Spackler (Feb 12, 2011)

I love the freedom of a open forum and the internet in general. Unfortunately it comes at a cost. I would gladly PAY for a moron filter but sadly, none currently exists.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2011)

maybe him and mr"can i add viagra to my soil" can share a nice padded room?


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Feb 12, 2011)

Dude, Go buy a truck load of Condoms. We do not need you in the Gene Pool.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL their was a guy that thought putting Viagra in his soil would help.


----------



## Derrickb16 (Feb 12, 2011)

HELL Yeah that works! I crushed up some Apple Jacks and added it to my soil everytime I transplant I add more after all who needed nutes right? 

you should try fruity pepples they work the best if this was true then my signature is also


----------



## whietiger88101 (Feb 12, 2011)

i have heard of people useing food coloring to chance the color of there buds... i personal wouldnt do this... unless i was just messing around....


----------

